# Carolina Princess Friday 5/27/11



## hrguy (Sep 12, 2004)

Hey all,

Anyone going this Friday? http://www.carolinaprincess.com/default.aspx

They only need 8 more people to go out on Friday. Weather looks beautiful for this weekend.


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

I would love to go to NC on a deep drop. Keep me updated maybe we can setup a trip for the 24hr trip on the Continental shelf one day. Or maybe a run to VA Beach on the Rudee tour. 



hrguy said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Anyone going this Friday? http://www.carolinaprincess.com/default.aspx
> 
> They only need 8 more people to go out on Friday. Weather looks beautiful for this weekend.


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

Man wish I went out on the past 24hr trip on the Continental Shelf over Mem weekend. Looks like they did good, a few of my buddys went and filled their coolers up.


----------

